# Rem 870 Super Mag



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Anyone hear or have any problems with the 870 Super Mag? Dicks has one hell of a sale on it and debating purchasing it as my first gun. It is 219 after rebates, it is 26" and gander mountain has the 28" for 279 after rebate, is there an advantage to either length? It holds 2-3/4 and 3-1/2, does that also mean it holds 3"? Looking to use for duck, rabbit, trap, occasional deer. Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

grab it, you will not be disappointed. perfect gun for all of the stated game and it wont break the bank.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

It shoots every size shell from 2 3/4 up to the 3 1/2 inch mags that includes the 3 inch. The difference in barrel length is a matter of personal preference...Many Trap,Skeet and Sporting Clay Shooters will tell you that longer is better to a point...A longer barrel will "swing" itself on crossing shots...the length seems to force you to swing through...more so than a lighter shorter barrel...For Turkey the 26inch makes sense due to manueverability in brush etc...I have the Super Ex Mag in the 28 inch and I love it...Great Shooting Gun...However,, like most 870s I have shot, the recoil in in a league of its own  ....lol. Good Luck with the purchase if you go that way...Nice Gun for a great price....

Hawk


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

they do rock you a bit on the recoil but that's the down side of a pump gun vs a semi-auto.
but you really only notice it when you go sight in a slug barrel,otherwise you don't even notice it.if the recoil is still an issue try a sims vibration labs recoil pad.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess that's a good buy. Under normal circumstances though, at normal prices - the nova is a much better gun for the money. Go for it. Recoil is mostly mind over matter. There are lots of variables that affect recoil, so don't let that be a decision in purchasing this gun. A 3.5" shot shell kicks like a 3" 1oz slug.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> A 3.5" shot shell kicks like a 3" 1oz slug.


I don't know what kind of 3.5"s you've shot, but I've NEVER had a slug even come close to hurting as bad as a 3.5" turkey load. My Special Purpose 870 is downright unpleasant to shoot.  I now limit myself to two shots for pre season patterning. Any more and I have a headache for days.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

ROFL!!!!! Mr Magis!!!!!!!! I agree!!!!!!! Brutal with those 3 1/2 inch Turkey Loads!!!!!!
However, If you want to get away from the "sting" of recoil....Spend the money for an automatic....All pumps will kick some..It never factors into my decision, I just thought I would give an honest impression of the firearm in question...And the recoil while ignored by most could still be considered a negative...

My worst mishap was a bloody nose from my thumb jumping back when patterning for the first time with the Winchester 3 1/2 inch 5 shot....Man did that hurt a little...LOL

Hawk


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, I guess I must be a beast, because my turkey loads don't kick any harder than my slugs. I guess the recoil reduction unit does help in the nova. Does that come with the 870? I guess not .


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Why would anyone need a 3 1/2 12 ga to kill anything ? I have used the 2 3/4 in shell for everything and it always performed admirably. I never even used the 3 inch though a few of my guns had that capability. I just never saw a need.

If you cannot kill it with a 1 5/8 oz of shot or a 1 oz slug I would blame on the shooter. Also the longer the shot column in any given gauge the more inefficient the pattern. 

Also heavy recoil causes the new shooter and some veteran ones too to start flinching. Once you start to flinch it is hard to be an excellent shot. I am rather recoil tolerant myself but a lot of folks are not.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

To each their own papa...I shot them all, and out to 35 yards the 3 1/2 inch had the tightest and hardest hitting results out of all of them, through a Mad Max choke..That includes different brand names and shot sizes...I like to shoot so experimentation is not an issue for me...And I tend to believe that for waterfowl with the Steel Requirements the 3 inch to 3 1/2 inch would almost be a requirement to keep from wounding and losing game....Just an opinion...

Hawk


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

One has to be a turkey hunter to understand. There's no such thing as "too big" when it comes to turkey loads. I've killed turkeys with very low powered shells, but, for a variety of reasons a person needs to shoot as much power as they feel comfortable with. And as ThunderHawk7 eluded to, a 2 3/4" steel load is mediocre at BEST for most waterfowl hunting. I will agree that anything more than a standard 1 oz slug for deer is nothing but a waste of money and recoil.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Can we all agree that flinching causes bad shooting ? I am old enough too remember the magnum rifle. Two undisputable facts :
1. Good patterns on shot shells is what kills.
2. Shot placement is what kills on rifles.

If you honestly tolerate the heavy recoil and it gives you more confidence fine. But for a beginner to start out that way will instill many bad shooting habits.

A gut shot deer will run and run even if hit with 300 mag.
A shoulder blade shot from a .243 Win will drop a deer in its tracks.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeech I ought to proof read my posts. Shoulda typed old enough to remember magnum rifle craze.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Yep, I hear ya and agree about flinching and new shooters. But I do believe that those loads have their place in todays hunting woods...Especially when involving the waterfowl and Turkey...I did not even think about the 3 inch slugs because I hunt with a Muzzleloader during the regular gun season. I am sure some one can argue the merits of a 3 inch slug..But I know when I did use my shotgun...the 2 3/4 were plenty...and never let me down...

Hawk


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

As long as we are talking slugs I prefer the 3" for more bang for the buck(pun intended!  ) However I agree that the 2 3/4 is sufficient at dropping deer as long as it is 12 ga. I have seen too many wounded deer run away that were shot with a 20 ga. Of course some of these shots were at running deer and may or may not have been good shots. I just have a lot of confidence in my Nova and 835 12 ga.'s shooting 3's. Never owned a Rem. mag but a friend did and didn't care for it - bought another Beneli Nova.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

the 20ga has the flatter trajectory for slugs, as for 3 1/2" its needed to power the "lighter" steel loads... 2 3/4" is fine for lead or hevi-shot, but for steel you gotta go ballz to the wall


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I have killed more deer with a 20 ga than a 12 ga. Once again its where you hit them that counts. I prefer the shoulder blade shot as the deer always goes down and stays down.

My preferred deer weapon now is a Thompson Contender 12 inch barrel .357 REM MAX with a 4X Leupold scope. I use a 150 grain spitzer that has a muzzle velocity of 2300 fps. I have killed 4 deer with this rig. It is quite capable of a 200 yd shot. But 40 yards or closer is where these deer came up. I will not shoot at a running deer with anything. I hate wounding anything.

By using a single shot weapon and a pistol at that. I am sure to wait for the best oppurtunity. Sure I have only one shot but I know it is a good one. Scope is set at 2 inches high @ 100yds and @ 200 yds impact is 4 inches low. Using my deer stand as a rest 100 yd group run 1-11/2 i n @ 200 yds 23/4 in to 4inch.


----------

